# ISIS warns Cyber attack 2PM EST



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Radio program says it's today. Apparently some foreign dignitaries also canceled US trip.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Well.. at least they're waiting until I'm done with lunch...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm warning everybody that I am going to go to the bathroom at 9:30 central time and take a whizz... 

Know what? Nobody should care about my statement or the stupidity from this BS "terror" organization.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't care...They didn't put me on their kill list so screw em!...I helped drop thousands of artillery rounds on those assholes for 8 years!

I even tried writing them and telling them about it.....Sucks to be so unloved....


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SGT E said:


> I helped drop thousands of artillery rounds on those assholes for 8 years!


Therein lies the problem... We've been dropping bombs and launching shells on these people for more than a decade, and it's gotten us squat, it's gotten a lot of good men and women killed, and it's spent a ton of our nation's net worth.

It's long past time to bring the troops home.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh boy its another twitter hack!! Wowza.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

hope they like ICE


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

OMG.......The sky is falling!!!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

In case there is some truth to the threat and we lose I Internet I just wanted to tell you guys you are all a bunch of pri


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh boy socks for every one-where's that darn button? lol


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If it's true, then I say "Bring it!" The sooner we get this out into the open, the sooner the country will support serious action to end it permanently.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Going out back to process some brass


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its a little after 2 pm est...anything? 

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Well, that was uneventful.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Almost 45 minute late right now. Com'on ISIS, I expect more punctuality than that! What's the matter, another cop kill your hackers with his .45?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Its a little after 2 pm est...anything?
> 
> Bueller? Bueller?


I took my whizz at 9:30 this morning, they did nothing. I guess I am one hell of a lot more reliable than these fictional terrorists.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Freakin JV!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I had to come back in to check. Plus I needed a couple hundred SRP's


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Did I miss it?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Turning into North Korean type threats that never happen. The press will get bored with it sooner or later and start reporting about Chris Jenner again.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe the ole cop down in TX at the cartoon party found out and took care of it. With his Trac phone.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Someone needs to count all the sheep and goats..


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no man the dude had to go chase his goa--- ah girlfriend down she got stuck in net ,I mean fence.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Well, that was eventful.
What a bunch of pansies.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

My bowel movements are more punctual than ISIS. Come to think of it my bowel movements are better looking too.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Ohhh, Crap I missed it!


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Ripon said:


> Radio program says it's today. Apparently some foreign dignitaries also canceled US trip.


I believe that was due to our illustrious presidents unlawful and stupid deal with iran! Not a threatened attack.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

So was it NSA or Anonymous that shut them down?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Before you jump in the bath you test the water.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ahh can't wait to hear the callers tomorrow give the host some what's for ... For buying into tweet threats....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Ahh can't wait to hear the callers tomorrow give the host some what's for ... For buying into tweet threats....


I couldn't find any credible source reporting on it. But that doesn't mean it wasn't a real threat. We have some very good computer folks in this country. As I mentioned NSA and Anonymous come to mind. Anonymous declared cyber war on isis last year. 




There is a chance that the good guys shut down the supposed cyber attacks.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Jed Clampett and Grannie just called.............Jethro's got the leftover pig innards loaded up and ready.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

You know we(the us) are probably funding these narcissistic bastages.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I couldn't find any credible source reporting on it. But that doesn't mean it wasn't a real threat. We have some very good computer folks in this country. As I mentioned NSA and Anonymous come to mind. Anonymous declared cyber war on isis last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't a real threat. Seriously. If they could do it, they would do it, without warning.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe it was for next year! 
Or their mommy made them take their afternoon nap. 
Or they couldn't get their car started or they ran out of gas.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They got me boys! My computer is down, my preps are almost gone, I'm almost down to my last bullet and I'm saving that one for me. We already ate the dogs, the cat and that fat neighbor kid. All hope is lost..............Silly ISIS.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Here ya go. It shuts down I phones with text messages. Includes lots of Arabic text to boot. Take that Steve Jobs. Something like 1 million messages already.

http://mobile.eweek.com/mobile/arab...-apple-devices.html?google_editors_picks=true


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

James m said:


> Here ya go. It shuts down I phones with text messages. Includes lots of Arabic text to boot. Take that Steve Jobs. Something like 1 million messages already.
> 
> Arabic Text Message Shuts Down Apple Devices


Denial of service attack! Welcome back to 1992! Color me underimpressed.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Good I didn't see this earlier. I may have turned my clock back to Dec 31, 1999....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

ISIS is a bunch of Johnny Come Lately amateurs. 
Let 'em get in line! The Russians and Chinese seem to be doing havoc enough.:armata_PDT_25:
And besides, they use their Army and Navy hackers. They use pro's.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

i can't believe this thread is still active?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We always check a 2:00pm EST to see if today is the day....


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

or is it tomorrow


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Day after


----------



## William Warren (May 28, 2015)

Ripon said:


> Radio program says it's today. Apparently some foreign dignitaries also canceled US trip.


Please call the DJ and tell him I take a nap in the afternoon and he'll need to reschedule the apocalypse.

William Warren


----------

